# Wheat Grass Anyone????????



## jen379

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone has had any success or known anyone who has had success in fertility with taking Wheatgrass? I took it for a short while after my first mc and wondering if should add back in with the thousand other supplements i'm taking? lol!!:happydance:


----------



## Briss

jen, I've tried lots of various vitamins, supps and super foods in the last couple of years including wheat grass. Nothing (except for EPO) made a noticeable difference. having said that, I firmly believe in eating well and healthy lifestyle generally helping fertility. I am going through natural IVF at the moment and the doc keeps saying that I have a very good blood flow to my reproductive organs (both uterus and follicles) which is very important for fertility. TCH is based on improving the blood flow for over 35 as this is the main issue. I think it might be to do with me eating well. I try to drink freshly made double wheatgrass shot every day https://www.crussh.com/menu/boosters-and-wheatgrass. tastes awful but I am sure it does some good. I also make myself veg juices at home and eat lots of greens and alkaline foods and drinks (like mate tea). My only two vices are chocolate and coffee. 

My DH has low sperm count, I've tried everything natural but the only thing that made a real difference is making him to stop beer and eat well. I've been adding wheatgrass powder to his food but it did not make any dramatic difference. 

still, I'd recommend drinking fresh wheatgrass juice as often as you can. you cant go wrong with greens :)


----------



## jen379

Briss said:


> jen, I've tried lots of various vitamins, supps and super foods in the last couple of years including wheat grass. Nothing (except for EPO) made a noticeable difference. having said that, I firmly believe in eating well and healthy lifestyle generally helping fertility. I am going through natural IVF at the moment and the doc keeps saying that I have a very good blood flow to my reproductive organs (both uterus and follicles) which is very important for fertility. TCH is based on improving the blood flow for over 35 as this is the main issue. I think it might be to do with me eating well. I try to drink freshly made double wheatgrass shot every day https://www.crussh.com/menu/boosters-and-wheatgrass. tastes awful but I am sure it does some good. I also make myself veg juices at home and eat lots of greens and alkaline foods and drinks (like mate tea). My only two vices are chocolate and coffee.
> 
> My DH has low sperm count, I've tried everything natural but the only thing that made a real difference is making him to stop beer and eat well. I've been adding wheatgrass powder to his food but it did not make any dramatic difference.
> 
> still, I'd recommend drinking fresh wheatgrass juice as often as you can. you cant go wrong with greens :)

thanks Briss. i agree blood flow is key and diet such a big influencer. i took powdered wheatgrass for a while but it didn't seen to change anything. i'm sure the fresh is so much better. i'm going to check into it. thanks for your link. my husband still takes the powdered every morning. he says it helps him get through the work day. hope it's doing more than that...:winkwink:

may i ask two questions...what is EPO? and what veggies to you juice? i do smoothies with fruit and spinach b/c i don't have a juicer. i should invest in one...soon!


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls
Im another one for wheatgrass. You really do get used to the taste. I'm back taking a powdered wheatgrass shot each morning. All part of overall health & fitness. Also juicing fruit & veg. 
Jen, EPO is evening primrose oil, I think its only taken up to ovulation each cycle.
Briss, fingers crossed for you for your ivf cycle, hope it's going well for you.

:dust:


----------



## Briss

I take EPO (evening primrose oil) from CD 1 to O as it delays my O for 1-2 days, I tend to O early on CD11 and EPO really helps give follicles a bit more time to grow. I am sure other supp also did their bit but I cant really see any difference. 

At crussh they give you a piece of apple to go with the wheatgrass juice which makes it easier to go down :) having said that wheatgrass is not nearly as bad as some chinese herbs I was taking for months and months. 

I generally try to replace my supplements with their natural alternative. I also drink lost of herb teas like nettles (every day), raspberry/red clover (only until O), ginger (after O)

threebirds, thank you very much. I am day 2 post ET and had a bit of spotting today which is very unusual for me. the clinic suggested increasing my progesterone to 400 every 8 hours.


----------



## jen379

Briss said:


> I take EPO (evening primrose oil) from CD 1 to O as it delays my O for 1-2 days, I tend to O early on CD11 and EPO really helps give follicles a bit more time to grow. I am sure other supp also did their bit but I cant really see any difference.
> 
> At crussh they give you a piece of apple to go with the wheatgrass juice which makes it easier to go down :) having said that wheatgrass is not nearly as bad as some chinese herbs I was taking for months and months.
> 
> I generally try to replace my supplements with their natural alternative. I also drink lost of herb teas like nettles (every day), raspberry/red clover (only until O), ginger (after O)
> 
> threebirds, thank you very much. I am day 2 post ET and had a bit of spotting today which is very unusual for me. the clinic suggested increasing my progesterone to 400 every 8 hours.

dah, EPO! yes! i have tried to take it but thought it tasted worse than wheatgrass and gave up on efforts, too easily, i'm afraid. gosh, when i talk with you ladies, i feel like i could be doing so much more than what i am. all of you really are helping me crank my efforts up more, which i def need to do. thank you. 

and yes, briss, good look with this cycle! hope we're all doing happy dance for you this month...:happydance: 

and a happy dance for all of us in the very near future!! we can do this!!


----------



## Briss

jen, re juicing, my favorite is carrot juice I can drink it all day every day, but hate cleaning the juicer afterwards :) another one I like is 2 small beet-roots, 2 apples or pears, 5-6 celery sticks, 1 yellow pepper. My favorite smoothy: spinach, blueberries, banana and water - it's really good!

I take EPO in supplements form. 3x500 a day.


----------



## Briss

My IVF ended in chemical. depressing but at least for the first time there was something happening. I feel more positive we can succeed with IVF. while preparing for our second attempt I am seriously into wheatgrass, some say that one shot of wheatgrass Juice = 1 Kilogram of Vegetables. there is no prove and I am sure wheatgrass is not a miracle cure for everything but I still think a shot of wheatgrass juice replaces certain amount of vegetables that you are supposed to consume daily and it all helps your body stay alkaline (which indirectly improves your chances to avoid cancer), get vitamins in their natural form (rather than take synthetic supplements). I am sure we can get the same result from drinking spinach or broccoli juice it's just wheatgrass seems to be more available and also you would not eat wheatgrass so juice seems like a better option whereas I'd prefer to eat spinach and broccoli which are delicious rather than make the juice which is not going to taste that great. spinach is great in smoothies actually if you add banana you cant taste spinach at all and can easily consume the whole pack in one drink. I am sticking to fresh wheatgrass juice at least 2-4 times a week, ideally once a day and will try to drink spinach smoothy on the days where I do not drink wheatgrass juice.

There is some more info here:

https://healthpsych.psy.vanderbilt.edu/WheatGrass.htm

https://metro.co.uk/2013/09/09/one-...sting-with-vitamins-and-antioxidants-3955457/


----------



## jen379

hi Briss, i think you're doing a good thing for overall health with the wheatgrass. i've been told it is a very good whole food--and that increases all chances of fertility opportunities. 

i need to get back to it but can't seem to commit. people think i'm crazy when i tell them i put spinach in my smoothies. love it! and so healthy--the miracle food. i put it with blueberries and coconut water (hydrating for all organs) and drink for bkfast. 

hopefully, this will pay off for both of us! keeping fingers and toes crossed so we can have our babies and experience the love of being a parent!!


----------



## Briss

jen, spinach with blueberries and coconut water sounds really good and healthy. i want to try it. where do you get your coconut water?


----------



## jen379

Briss said:


> jen, spinach with blueberries and coconut water sounds really good and healthy. i want to try it. where do you get your coconut water?

Briss, i'm including the link from amazon. i love the orange that is with it. it does have a little sugar in it but i wouldn't call it sweet or a strong orange flavor--just more interesting than reg water. i'm able to get at local grocery here in the US. i do feel that it's a little pricey so i just use about 1/3 of the small containers in my smoothies. just figure it's better than plain water and def better than adding juices loaded with sugar. 

https://www.amazon.com/Vita-Coco-Coconut-Orange-17-Ounce/dp/B008NYVY3W

:happydance:


----------



## Briss

Thank you very much! I checked my local supermarket and it's there https://www.waitrose.com/shop/HeaderSearchCmd?searchTerm=Coconut+Water+&defaultSearch=None&search= will definately use it next time.


----------



## Briss

apparently our wheatgrass shot only counts as one of "5 a day" cos juice only counts as 1 portion a day, however much you drink. https://www.easyhealth.org.uk/sites/default/files/5_a_day_eat_more_fruit_and_vegetables.pdf

That's so strange cos e.g. I drink a pint of carrot juice every other day, I mean surely it's more than just one of "5 a day" cos it's more than a banana or a handful of strawberries. I really cant see the logic here.


----------

